# Bit by my Bachmann caboose!



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I always noted the roof on my Spectrum 1:20.3 long caboose came off easily...Made a mental note to watch out for it. Well today I picked it up by the roof, and watched as the body flew into a Spectrum tanker and flat car. The flat lost 3 vertical "stakes" and the caboose lost a brake hose fitting, snapped clean off. Found out Backmann does not sell parts for their rolling stock. I guess I can scratch up some stakes but I was really bummed about the brake hose fitting...Until I remembered Backmann threw a couple of them in the box as spares. Sure enough, I still had them. No such luck with the flat car though.

So beware of those loose fitting roofs!

Oh, and while it was a D&RGW caboose, it did not have the "flying" herold. Yet it still sailed through the air with ease!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't yours "lock on" with those tabs, like mine does?
Mine is actually a pain to remove.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I wish it "locked" but no. Don't think I will make the same mistake twice. 

Still I gotta hand it to Bachmann, they had the customer in mind by supplying parts they felt might break in ordinary use in the box! My flat cars came with extra journal covers too!


----------

